# Is the UN a Joke?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I say yes the UN is a joke just like the League of Nations was because resolutions are not inforced, Force is never used, it is hypocritical, and certian nations can never seem to agree with anything.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

The UN is made up of so many different countries, each with its own agenda. The political arena(to my knowledge) is the area the UN is sorely lacking in. In the use of force to enforce resolutions(notable exceptions being the Korean War and the first Gulf War) Again the use of force involves using putting soldiers on the front lines and many countries are very reluctant to do so( also the downfall of the league of Nations which was nothing short of an excuse for politicians to get together and do what they're good at...Talking, talking and more talking and do nothing). They have no problem with the peacekeeping missions cause that precludes "blue helmets" from getting involved militarily but to just be a buffer, or front seat spectator to the warring factions. Lets not forget some of these countries don't like to have to their military put under the command of a general from another country. Unfortunately the only side of the UN most Americans get to see is the political side with all its squabbling, disagreements and scandals. There's obviously alot to be desired with the way the UN is run and accounts for its actions. Coming from a third world country, I've seen the humanitarian side of the UN at work. With agencies such as UNHCR, UNICEF and the like. These agencies provide vital services to third world countries (that are ripped apart by corrupt politicians and greedy generals who use coup d'etat's as a means to enrich themselves before going into "exile" with fat swiss bank accounts) and complement the N.G.O's who can only do so much. They also run a lot of the refugee camps around the world that never seem to make it to the news. So to answer your question, I'd say it depends on ones perspective. As much as I hate the way the political UN operates with its sometimes anti-American stances on issues and constant bickering, I can't deny the humanitarian UN I grew up seeing at work and what they do to help the helpless around the globe that are invisible till something major happens. The US is the worlds biggest aid donour but other countries don't step up to the plate when it counts the most. That's the void the humanitarian UN and NGO's fill. Just my $0.02 cents.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Apparently 21.43% of respondents are "reality challenged". No Turd World citizen should ever be allowed to run the place, especially a crook like Koffee Anus. They shouldn't be allowed to have a seat on the Security Council, either. If your country ain't G8, STFU and enjoy the ride. If the Turd World wants a chance at the levers of power, adopt an economic system and form of government that will allow your lemmings to prosper: Capitalism and Representative Democracy. If you don't want to do that, then just sit back, enjoy your ignorance and squalor, and do as you're told. Or. Else.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> If the Turd World wants a chance at the levers of power, adopt an economic system and form of government that will allow your lemmings to prosper: Capitalism and Representative Democracy. If you don't want to do that, then just sit back, enjoy your ignorance and squalor, and do as you're told. Or. Else.


 LOL. Spoken like someone who really knows what he's talking about. Most Turd world citizens live in constant state of fear. Fear of their government run by dictators and politicans(who might even be elected) who use the military and secret police to keep them in power. This fear isn't always apparent to outsiders until they have lived in said Turd world country and gets frustrated at the way governments can violate a persons right to life,liberty and happiness with impunity. The perfect western examples are Nazi Germany and communist Russia. I highly doubt the populace had any right to demand "capitalism or representative democracy" to our modern standards. They may have captialism,but with no opportunity for someone make their own wealth through hardwork. All the money stays within a politcal elite. We all work hard to earn capital and property. This in turns allows us to rise from rags to riches and be an independent ambitious person with goals to achieve in life and provide for our children and loved ones. Mostly the only way to partake in being capitalistic, the populace eventually resort to coup d'etat's and civil war. Its these disgruntled people that the humanitarian UN often helps but as stated before, no one sees and in some cases, knows about these other functions of the UN. Unfortunately, the political UN is a problem. No one's denying that. It should be revamped top to bottom. Not having the backbone to enforce their own resolutions is a very big problem that directly affects the UN's credibility. Whether its a Turd world person or not in charge should not be the issue. The issue is how to sack half the lazyass diplomats there who are only interested voting for useless resolutions they never intend to enforce. The UN's charter on authorizing the use of force should be seriously revised.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm a staunch supporter of the U.N., as long as they impeach France!!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i voted _No it is fine the way it is._

if the U.N. ever got any real power the U.S.A. would be on the short end of the stick. from what i've read the U.N. basically wants wealth distribution.
taking our money and giving it to the 3rd world nations.

of course the "way out there" theorists predict the U.N. becoming the base of the New World Order. don't know how credible that is , only time will tell.

but with banning firearms for private citizens as the U.N.'s latest idea , it's not hard to see the detrimental effect if they had any real power

if countries want to get together and provide aid to other countries , that's fine. making laws and decisions that effect the U.S.A. ? screw that !


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ha: :dito:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

All the Un is is a place all the Turds can come whine and bitch about us THEN ASK/TELL us to give them more money.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

One of the major problems with the UN is the nations that contribute the lions share of money, military might and stability to the world are given the same representation as nations that share none of the burden. I'm not even talking about third-world nations, but even first-world nations that take no responsibility and make no contributions to world security. Every nation in the world benefits from free and open maritime trade via the ceaseless patrols and security of the US Navy, yet no one defers the cost (except us). When's the last time you saw the Danish Navy cruising the Indian Ocean? When's the last time you saw the German Army patrolling some hellhole after the latest natural disaster? If there is a UN, and I'm not sure there should be, it should have a representation indicative of your contributions to the world. US gets 200 seats, Belgium 1. Britain gets 60 seats, Algeria 1. Philippines get 20 seats, Switzerland gets 0. Want to be neutral..fine..you get no vote.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> If there is a UN, and I'm not sure there should be, it should have a representation indicative of your contributions to the world. US gets 200 seats, Belgium 1. Britain gets 60 seats, Algeria 1. Philippines get 20 seats, Switzerland gets 0. Want to be neutral..fine..you get no vote.


:L:

I take issue with your opinion of the Swiss...their army is already stretched to the maximum guarding the Pope, without guns, either! That's probably why the pope surrendered to "the religion of piss" in Turkey. Back in the day when I was just a whelp, the Pope wore armor and would have cut that imam's head off...personally.

</IMG></IMG>
Time for the next Crusade...and the jerks at Turtle Bay aren't invited.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I say nuke everyone but our closest allies then live it up on $0.02 a gallon gas...


I have always been in favor of that train of thought thank you brother 5811.

Most of the posts on this thread are too long to read cuz I lose my concentration.

However CJ Major 27 that is one hell of an avatar and I get goose bumps on the back of my neck knowl.:beer:


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Any time Brother Mongo.....
> 
> and yes, I got the same shiver Mongo when i seen cj major 27's avitar....:beer:


 LOL. Thanks guys. I'm gonna be stepping in those yellow footprints sometime in the fall. Can't wait. BTW Mongo, requesting permission to "steal" your avatar. Gotta luv the Gunny!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

yes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

CJmajor27 said:


> LOL. Thanks guys. I'm gonna be stepping in those yellow footprints sometime in the fall. Can't wait. BTW Mongo, requesting permission to "steal" your avatar. Gotta luv the Gunny!


You make it through my basic at the Island you can have it.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

Aye, Aye Mongo


----------

